# Stenography

## dinkme

I was wondering if anyone on this forum knows anything about stenography and could point me in a good direction into learning more about it.  

Ex.  Favorite Links, Personal experience, etc...

Im just curious and bored, I need something to read about to occupy my free time and stenography seemed like a cool idea to learn about.

----------

## Regor

Just to be clear - you are talking about stenography - writing in shorthand or on one of those machines that you see court reporters using - as opposed to steganography, which is the process of hiding data by encoding it into a seemingly innocuous location, like the insignificant bits of a jpeg?

Just making sure  :Smile: 

----------

## dinkme

haha yeah i meant steganography, hiding stuff in pictures, my bad i can't spell

----------

## mr45acp

If you are interested in cryptology, crypanalysis, etc. in general, I can recommend "The Code Book" by Simon Singh. It's light reading, and  even if he discusses very complex mathematical concepts, he does it in layman's terms.

----------

## mmealman

I tossed that book into my wishlist over at Amazon now. I'll have to pick it up on my next order.

There was a steganography implementation under Linux called http://www.rubberhose.org/, but I think it's pretty much dead. It only works with the 2.2 Linux kernel.

I'd love to see something like the above ported over to the 2.6 kernel though,  or even maybe a userspace version. I think normal encryption is still weak, not because it can be cracked or anything, but because you can detect it.

Yeah, I may not be able to guess your passphrase or break that 256 bit AES encryption, but I can crack the human that knows how to get into the encrypted data. So the best secrets are those no one knows exists.

----------

## Klavs

Found a steganography filesystem for linux-2.4  :Smile: 

http://xena1.ddns.comp.nus.edu.sg/SecureDBMS/nsteg/nsteg.html

----------

## mr45acp

 *Quote:*   

> Found a steganography filesystem for linux-2.4

 

Wow! That's cool. Have you tried it?

----------

## Klavs

Unfortunately the author hasn't tried it for anything since 2.4.9 - so it won't compile, but I emailed him and got a quite promising response:

Dear Klavsen,

This could be a common problem when installing StegFS in Linux kernel

2.4.20, since I wrote the system in kernel 2.4.9.

I'll try to migrate my system to 2.4.20, and I'll let you know later.

Regards,

Zhou xuan

he'll most likely update the homepage if he fixes this - so watch it closely (write a small script that checks the md5sum of given pages  :Wink: 

----------

## Klavs

The author replied - to get nsteg to compile with latest kernels (also works with gentoo-sources) you just run make clean - before you continue as the README says  :Smile: 

Then it works - try it out - and share you experiences in this thread.

----------

## dinkme

Wow thats awesome looking stuff, off to try it out.  Thanks for all the great info.  I forgot to check this thread after I had orginally created it.  Ooops.

----------

## Bibi

I'm looking for a deniable / encrypted filesystem and found some that are currently not useable :

Ruberhose : can't compile with new kernels

Nsteg : module version error

etc

-> Found links on : http://munitions.vipul.net

I recently found a new one :

http://www.freenet.org.nz/python/phonebook/manual.html

Would be interested to know if some1 tried it.

----------

## Pestlett

Here is a good site about steganography, it's written by a French man who has a very good understanding of steganography and he goes in to a little detail on how it works, what type's of steganography are pointless to use and why (well to some extent, its quite a small section but interesting non the less). 

 There is also a lot of time dedicated to different steganographic programmes 12 so far. With each he shows how they can each be either detected or broken. I would recommend you read this before you used any steganographic programmes.

 I guess I best give you the URL:

http://www.guillermito2.net/stegano/index.html

There you go, I hope you enjoy reading it. I can't remember where I got the website from, I might have even got it from these forums.

----------

## Seamaiden

Hey, what if someone wanted to really learn STENOGRAPHY?  (As in court reporting, closed captioning, all that bit.)

Those schools are pretty freakin' expensive, but it's a good way to both work from home and earn big cash.

----------

